# Sister Studs in Ceiling (Easy Question)



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

So I took the drywall out of all the walls and ceiling because I have to re-rock and tile the upstairs bathroom. I have done this once before in the downstairs bathroom and it was successful. In the downstairs bathroom there are joists and it was pretty easy to hang the rock on the celing.

Now, for the upstairs, it is a relatively new addition put on by the former owner of the home - 10 year old addition. 

My question is: when I removed the rock from the ceiling I did not find joists - I found 2x4s and they were a little loose but the wood is in good shape. Should I just sister these 2x4s? The roof of the house is on a slight slant which is why I don't think there are joists. Very odd to see 2x4s but I think the concept is the same - just use drywall screws and screw them in at about 6 inches a part, or sister the studs in the ceiling and go 8-10 inches apart. Thoughts?


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

How big is the ceiling we are talking about?

2x4 joists has me :huh:


----------



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

8ft x 4ft


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

I hope they are spanning the 4' section?


----------



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

yes, absolutely. They run the length of the room in terms of length and width. It just seemed odd when I took the rock off the ceiling and saw 2x4s. I thought I would be dealing with joists. I am sure it is okay but the studs seemed a little "wobbly" even though the wood seemed relatively new.

Sister studs is what I initially thought of. Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

It wouldnt hurt to sister 2x4's to the joists.

Do you have enough room to make an L with another 2x4 on every joist?


----------



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

yes, I do. Good idea. This will not make them more "wobbly"?


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

t3rdeyevisual said:


> yes, I do. Good idea. This will not make them more "wobbly"?


It will strengthen them.


----------



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

well, thank you. I will let you know how it works out.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

You could also use blocking to unitize the ceiling. Add 2x4 blocking so the span is cut into thirds. This will eliminate any wobble.
Ron


----------



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

Ron, I don't quite understand. Can you elaborate a little bit in detail? Is there a picture somewhere that I can look at?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

I don't have pictures, sorry. Blocking are short pieces of wood that connect the long 2x4's together. You put three pieces per bay and nail them to the 2x4 joists.
If someone doesn't come along with some graphics, just do a search of framing.
Ron


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Blocking:


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

Another style of blocking:


----------



## Cole (Mar 12, 2005)

One more style:



I am done with this post, I hope I helped you out.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

4' span/ Chicago beam / blocking 3 ways to Sunday/

or if 2x4 ceiling joist spanning 4' 16" oc have a wobble? / Means they were not toe nailed properly. / Screw Hurricane clips to to joists & top plate each side. Or add a few nails, Joist to top plate, if you have enough room.

Mr. Cole, do you have a FL Stamp? I need quick turn around on Engr drawings
for truss repairs all the time. I love your drawings and have great respect for your posts.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## jiggyjack (Mar 30, 2007)

Are you sure they are not floor trusses?


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

jiggyjack said:


> Are you sure they are not floor trusses?


Maybe floor trusses in the Andomeda galaxy where up is down and down is up.:laughing: 
Ron


----------



## t3rdeyevisual (Sep 7, 2007)

you guys are great. Thanks for taking the time.


----------

